Ask HN: Which PEPs are must reads for a beginner? - taurus
======
auxym
The only must-read is probably PEP8.

Otherwise, why are you interested in PEPs? For learning about language
features, introductory posts on blogs and such are usually better, especially
for a beginner. PEPs read more like a spec.

------
a3n
For a beginner, skim PEP8, then go through the tutorial on python.org, until
you get tired or impatient with it, then proceed with the inevitable branching
out and focus on your own projects and concerns.

Read other PEPs when they become relevant to you.

